# Awesome FREE sms sites , truly working in all over Inida



## dead (Apr 2, 2006)

YEAH !

1) www.cellebrum.com gives u 50 sms credits at a time to send sms in india , so send 1 sms @ 1 credit , its working + send ringtones as well !

2) www.ecall.ch -3 credits

3) www.smsxchange.com - 3 credits

4) www.agentsms.com , gives u 15 credits / month and each credit equal to 1 sms .

so create as many account at www.agentsms.com and start sending unlimited messages ! 

WORKING !

5) indiatimes.chikka.com ( 10 credits ) needs the chikka messenger

6) may also try rediffbol

7) www.sms.ac , WORKING !!!!! getting 3-5 credits/day

if u know more then post here they all are working !!!!

i give www.cellebrum the top rank (sms reaches within 10 seconds !!!)

and www.agentsms.com , the second 

THANKS


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 3, 2006)

Oops ! My bad.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 3, 2006)

I am Chikka a user


----------



## dead (Apr 3, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> u forgot Chikka messenger.



i have already posted abt chikka messenger , please read carefully !



			
				dead said:
			
		

> 5) indiatimes.chikka.com ( 10 credits ) needs the chikka messenger



btw how the site agentsms and cellebrum works for u ? 
these are really great !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 3, 2006)

oops my bad.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 3, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> oops my bad.




pls express ur self clearly.

also what is the system of credits


----------



## Biplav (Apr 4, 2006)

damn cellebrum is terribly fast.
and yes the chikka msgr;if i send a group msg to lets say 10 ppl only 3-4 points get deducted.


----------



## valtea (Apr 6, 2006)

cellebrum is good, can i reregister again and again. I dont want to waste my balance just to check this.


----------



## casanova (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, wat is the senders name. I mean do the recepients see our mob no. or do they see the sites name.


----------



## True Geek (Apr 6, 2006)

valtea said:
			
		

> cellebrum is good, can i reregister again and again. I dont want to waste my balance just to check this.



i don't think same mobile no is allowed again and again and again..........

but i'm not sure,can someone confirm?


----------



## casual_gamer (Apr 7, 2006)

*atrochatro.com/send_free_sms_india.html  - sends sms within 2 seconds


----------



## gdatuk (Apr 7, 2006)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> *atrochatro.com/send_free_sms_india.html  - sends sms within 2 seconds



i find this cool..easy and fast..no signup required


----------



## dead (Apr 7, 2006)

u cannot register again and agian with cellebrum with the same mobile

get another number

and yes , the receipient gets ur mobile no. in the inbox


----------



## casanova (Apr 8, 2006)

Atrochatro is good. But only 2 sms per day from 1 ip address. Also, there is text restriction of 137 chars.
*www.spicesms.com is another site providing free sms.

[edited]
Spicesms.com is not working well for me. Giiving some errors, if u r succesfull let me know.

Some more free sites
*send-free-sms.netfirms.com/ no registration required. 15sms/day.
Drawbacks no guarantee that message will be delivered


----------



## dreams (Apr 9, 2006)

this *atrochatro.com/send_free_sms_india.html is gr8.. but sad can send only 2 sms a day..

very fast.. 

*send-free-sms.netfirms.com/ very bad.. sent but not delivered..

others hv lots of procedure b4 sendin a sms.. so not gud as first 1..

thnx all 4 the info..


----------



## casanova (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, anybody using agentsms.com 
My sms through agentsms are not being received, but my creditds do get deducted. Any1 having success thru agentsms.com


----------



## anandk (Apr 9, 2006)

i was looking for just this info dead...thnx.


----------



## dead (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey casanova , spicemsms not working with airtel


----------



## casanova (Apr 18, 2006)

Its not even working for bpl and idea also. I had hence edited my post.


----------



## amol48 (Apr 26, 2006)

atro chatro is good.... but only 2 SMSper day is a bit less


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 26, 2006)

i have been using chikka since 3 months .. its great and the credits get refilled every few days ..


----------



## khin007 (Apr 27, 2006)

i use indiatimes.chikka.com ... i found it very useful


----------



## lavan_joy (Apr 30, 2006)

YES. indiatimes.chikka.com is working well. Thanks to all the posters.


----------



## Najesh (May 1, 2006)

I-got-only-10-credits-at-cellebru.Can-anyone-plaz-tel-me-how-did-it-happen


----------



## Najesh (May 1, 2006)

I-got-only-10-credits-at-cellebrum.Can-anyone-plaz-tel-me-how-did-it-happen


----------

